# Wolverine, Hulk, Spiderman To Wear Mouse Ears



## MA-Caver (Aug 31, 2009)

Guess it's true... everyone has a price. $4 Billion bucks is a hefty price indeed. 


> *Disney to buy comic book powerhouse Marvel for $4B*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So will the grittiness of some of the Marvel stories get softened up? Will we see the likes of Sabertooth pal around with Goofy? Thor picking flowers with Minnie? 

Wonder what the future holds?


----------



## AceHBK (Aug 31, 2009)

I jsut read this on IGN.com

I am not thrilled about this at all and see nothing but bad coming from this.


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm stoked.  I've been a big fan of both all my life.  We're planning a trip to DisneyWorld in February, and I think it would be awesome to see Ironman and Spidey at the Hollywood Studios park!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2009)

Casper the Friendly Ghost Rider!
Deathlok, the huggable cyborg, and his Smurfy friends!
The Punisher...if you don't finish your veggies, he won't let you have dessert!

Ugh.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 31, 2009)

...and so ends the Marvel Era. 

RIP


----------



## Steve (Aug 31, 2009)

You guys are such defeatists. Disney has many different subsidiaries running the gamut from family friendly to otherwise. Between Touchstone and Miramax, Disney films cater to every audience.

There's no reason to believe that Marvel will change in any substantial way. Likely the only noticeable difference will be that you very likely see theme park tie ins. This is a perfect fit for Disney's Hollywood Studios, after having dropped the MGM association a few years back. 

Change is scary! Someone moved my cheese! The sky is falling! 

Just edited to add, I think it would be kickass to see superhero themed rides and shows at DisneyWorld/Disneyland, and the prospect of seeing Spidey or Thor cruising the park just sounds awesome.  My only regret is that it didn't happen 30 years ago!   

The only possible downside is that it eliminates the advantage that Marvel has had over DC in greenlighting movie production.  the WB's oversight of DC has caused a lot of red tape that has, by what accounts I've read, hampered their efforts to get their movie's made.  This will possibly create some of that same red tape for Marvel.  That remais to be seen.


----------

